# Linkage yoke for Twisty 3axis skull



## wildbill (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi all,
Does any one know the part # and/or availability of the linkage yoke for the twisty 3 axis skull. I was able to put together parts and make the lexan plate for 2 more. Just need to find the yoke or maybe it was custom made. It's sad of the circumstances of this request and my utmost condolences goes out to Triaxial Skull Labs.

wildbillfl


----------



## wildbill (Jan 1, 2014)

This is what I'm looking for. I thought I knew what this was to hunt it down, but I have a feeling it's custom stamped.

Any comments appreciated,










wildbill


----------



## wildbill (Jan 1, 2014)

http://1drv.ms/1p8sFvy

picture , sorry

wildbill


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I had the same problem with trying to find a kit or hardware for a 3 axis skull so I created a new design that uses normal hardware and works quite well. I did a write up on it and as soon as I am allowed by the forum I will post it. Or I can send it to you. It is also available on my website. batbuddy.org


----------



## wildbill (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Batbuddy


wildbill


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

It is definitely a custom part. I have contacted a few manufacturers to see what the cost would be to make. I am still waiting. Just reached out to them last week.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, I just went through the same thing with my GYS (now defunct) skull - Almost everything is off-the-shelf except for one part. In this case, it is the center rod. I could actually make them myself, but it is a pain and certainly does not look as good if it was professionally done. I was able to find a local machinist that is willing to help me out for a reasonable price. I have to have several made to keep the price down, so I have extras if anyone is looking...


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have been searching for that same type of part but have not found anything yet either. It looks like a two tounged washer but it's not quite the same. I agree with you, it might be a custom stamp. If you find it, please post it, I have been searching for a while. Thanks


----------



## wrasse (Aug 5, 2012)

Atom058 said:


> Yes, I just went through the same thing with my GYS (now defunct) skull - Almost everything is off-the-shelf except for one part. In this case, it is the center rod. I could actually make them myself, but it is a pain and certainly does not look as good if it was professionally done. I was able to find a local machinist that is willing to help me out for a reasonable price. I have to have several made to keep the price down, so I have extras if anyone is looking...


I would be interested in a few of these. Sent you a PM


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I am certain it is a custom part, I am a hobby machinist and two of my brothers are pro machineists. We have never seen any hardware like this. I could make them, but it is easier to make a neck joint like I did in the post I put Here.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

wrasse - I never got your PM...


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

I was looking through some old files related to the Twisty Skull stuff and came across a document from The Garage Of Evil that detailed how to make a Twisty-type skull mechanism from scratch. In that document, it shows how to make a replacement for the twisted ear linkage yolk which is simply a 1 1/2" diameter 1/4" thick acrylic disk with 2 ball-type servo linkages inserted at 90 degrees from each other on the edge. Looks really simple - never tried it though. If anyone wants that document, I'll be happy to send it to you - just PM me your email address. The one thing that it does not cover is where to get the thrust bearings. I do see something that looks like it will work at McMaster-Carr...


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

When building these custom kits, does any one have a good source for inexpensive servo linkage and what one might need to purchase?


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think you can get almost everything you need for the Twisty build from www.servocity.com...


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

When I was building the 3 axis skulls I got all of my linkages ,ball studs ,swivels and any other hardware I needed from my local hobby shop. It saved an awful lot on shipping and I could see what I was getting along with asking for advice form some experienced people about working with servos.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

wildbill said:


> http://1drv.ms/1p8sFvy
> 
> picture , sorry
> 
> wildbill


Has anyone had any luck sourcing this part yet?


----------



## CouveGuy (Apr 5, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but in looking at the part seems like a 3" fender washer could be dremeled down to the smaller diameter with "legs" extending out. These legs would have a linkage hole drilled. Vice grips or a vice could be used to bend the legs 90deg, then vise/vice grips used to perform the 90deg twist.


----------

